# Work Visa query, please help!



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I ahve submitted my EOI with 120 points with no job offer and was not selected in the last round..

However, I may be able to secure a job offer if everything go well so I need to know what should I do...

With the job offer, do I apply for a work permit first and then amend my EOI? or amend my EOI and wait for my application to be selected?

Can I apply for a work permit first, go to work and then at the same time wait to be selected?

I would appreciate any help! thanks!


----------



## 123laura (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I would amend my EOI accordingly. Then, if you do a search on the website there should be a number to fax a copy of your job offer. You should in theory be selected in the next round and assigned a case officer quite quickly.


----------



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

Thanks!

Do you think it is quicker to get a WP first? Not sure if employers are willing to wait that long...


----------



## 123laura (Jan 14, 2011)

temasek said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you think it is quicker to get a WP first? Not sure if employers are willing to wait that long...


I don't know anything about work permits at all, sorry.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi temasek,

Are you in NZ already? I assume you have a job offer to be able to apply for the work visa? Depending on which type of work visa (visa, if youre applying from out of NZ; permit, if youre applying in NZ) you're applying for, it's definitely quicker than waiting for EOI selection. My occupation was on the shortage list, so I was eligible to apply for work-to-residence visa (the client charter in Singapore said that WTR visas are processed within 10 working days) - and it did get processed within 2 weeks. Job offer 10th May and touched down in NZ 28th May (this was in 2008 though). Hope this info helps!


----------

